# What movies should Hollywood remake?



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

There not always popular, there not always done right, they seems to happen no matter if you want them or not so movies should Hollywood remake? 

My vote is simple enough:  The Final Countdown

I though that it needed a serious remake but with the wait for its releases upon DVD finally over I’m not so sure…  I would still like to see it remade because it’s always has and always will be one of my favorite movies.

I would like to see it remade cause well time has gone by, out of all the planes you see in the movie, minus the Zeros that weren’t in service when the movie was made, only two are still in service today and there's more and more talk of ending the run of the F14 Tomcat.  The special effects, for the most part have withstood the test of time but one can see quickly where they could be improved.

Though having been on USS Carl Vinson "CVN70" during a filming of a Hollywood movie I can honestly give my dearest sympathy for the crew of the ship during the movie. 

So what would you like to see remade?


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 13, 2004)

Enough with the Dracula and Frankenstein remakes. I want a Creature From The Black Lagoon remake.


----------



## Kai Lord (Jun 13, 2004)

Interestingly enough, the Creature from the Black Lagoon is reported to be the monster Hugh Jackman goes after in the next _Van Helsing._


----------



## nHammer (Jun 13, 2004)

Dementia 13
White Zombie


----------



## Krieg (Jun 13, 2004)

Oddly enough I think that a remake of The Final Countdown would be a huge letdown for me. 

One of the great attractions of the film for me is the fact that almost the entire film actually takes place on the Nimitz. The aircraft are real, the flying is real, those extras you see in the background are actual squids p). If they remade the film today I have a feeling that it would all be done with CGI & on studio lots which would absolutely kill it for me.

PS the DVD of The Final Countdown is fabulous. It's nice to finally see it in widescreen, all those times I watched it on HBO as a kid were letterboxed!


----------



## Kai Lord (Jun 13, 2004)

Star Wars: Episode I
Star Wars: Episode II
Matrix Reloaded
Matrix Revolutions

If there was a way to remake Return of the Jedi with the original actors at their original ages, I'd put that on the list too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Oddly enough I think that a remake of The Final Countdown would be a huge letdown for me.




Honestly, it probably would be for me also...



			
				Krieg said:
			
		

> One of the great attractions of the film for me is the fact that almost the entire film actually takes place on the Nimitz.



Yeah, I know as I said I was on the Carl Vinson, which is in the same class as the Nimtiz.  I recognize all the rooms, I love reading the bullseyes on the walls telling you where your at, I love the fact that when the ship goes to GQ that the 1MC announcements are authentic and are the same ones that are used on US ships some 24 years later.  



			
				Krieg said:
			
		

> If they remade the film today I have a feeling that it would all be done with CGI & on studio lots which would absolutely kill it for me.



Yeah probably true...    

I wouldn't mind seeing an alternate ending on the remake...


----------



## Krieg (Jun 13, 2004)

To answer the original question...

I would love to see a remake of All Quiet on the Western front. Film it entirely in German & give it the treatment it deserves.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I though that it needed a serious remake but with the wait for its releases upon DVD finally over I’m not so sure…




BTW have you watched the extras disc yet? 

The commentary by the VF-84 guys is just great, especially their opinion of Katharine Ross.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> BTW have you watched the extras disc yet?




Sadly, I rarely make it to the extra disk...  This might be the first time I listened to the commentary take, it was on the first disk.  

Actually to be honest I was taken by surprise when I found the DVD by chance, I had been looking forever for it and had finally give up hope on finding it.  I didn’t know it till after I owned it for a while that there was a two DVD set version also.  At least I didn’t get to excited and forget to get the wide screen version.


----------



## Some guy from Ohio (Jun 13, 2004)

Starship Troopers.  Great book about the military life of a common soldier in a time of war; lousy movie about pretty-boys and  models with guns fighting bugs.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 13, 2004)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Enough with the Dracula and Frankenstein remakes. I want a Creature From The Black Lagoon remake.



I'll second that! Waaayyyyyy overdue.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 13, 2004)

The Outlaw Josey Wales
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.
High Noon
A Bridge Too Far
Midway
El Dorado


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 13, 2004)

Logan's Run
The Dr. Phibes movies


----------



## Dirigible (Jun 13, 2004)

That awsome flick about the train comming into the station, and t looks like it's comming RIGHT AT THE SCREEN!!!. Man, That was awesome. Awesome.


----------



## Berandor (Jun 13, 2004)

None. I don't want any remakes. Chances are, the original is either a classic and will be redone worse, or the original is forgettable - and why remake it then?

I'd like to have more original movies. I don't really consider Van Helsing a remake, and the idea behind it was fine (even if the movie was not), just to make clear that you shouldn't stay away from classical themes and characters at all. 

But I don't see the need for remakes (nor, for that matter, sequels that don't continue telling the story, but serve as a money-grubbing device that rehashes the first movie).


----------



## 2d6 (Jun 13, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> None. I don't want any remakes. Chances are, the original is either a classic and will be redone worse, or the original is forgettable - and why remake it then?
> 
> I'd like to have more original movies. I don't really consider Van Helsing a remake, and the idea behind it was fine (even if the movie was not), just to make clear that you shouldn't stay away from classical themes and characters at all.
> 
> But I don't see the need for remakes (nor, for that matter, sequels that don't continue telling the story, but serve as a money-grubbing device that rehashes the first movie).




ditto!  I'd like to see something original come out of Hollywood.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

2d6 said:
			
		

> ditto!  I'd like to see something original come out of Hollywood.



Don't hold your breath on that....


----------



## Villano (Jun 13, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Episode I
> Star Wars: Episode II
> Matrix Reloaded
> Matrix Revolutions




Normally, I'm against remakes, but I can agree on this.  Actually, add Van Helsing and the Tomb Raider movies, too.

And is there any way we can scrap the upcoming Catwoman film and remake it now?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 13, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> The Outlaw Josey Wales
> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.
> High Noon
> A Bridge Too Far
> ...




Anyone involved in remaking Josey Wales or The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly would have to be hunted down and shot on general principle.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 13, 2004)

_The Longest Day._ The original WWII film featured the late John Wayne.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> _The Longest Day._ The original WWII film featured the late John Wayne.



Who would you get to play John Wayne?  

Note: you’re on very dangerous and blasphemous grounds!


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jun 14, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Anyone involved in remaking Josey Wales or The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly would have to be hunted down and shot on general principle.




Agreed.  These movies don't need to be remade, or 're-envisioned' or anything like that.  Movies that had great concepts and potential but failed to deliver the first time around are the best candidates for being re-made--like _Ocean's Eleven_.  The original has a great idea, but man it's boring (unless you just want to watch the Rat Pack hanging out.)  The remake delivers on the concept where the original didn't (all in my own humble opinion, of course.)

That said, I am looking forward to Peter Jackson's remake of _King Kong_.  The original is probably my favorite movie of all time, but I do get excited just thinking about seeing Kong fighting the T-Rex with today's special effects.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 14, 2004)

I always would've loved to see a nice big-budget remake of _Them_ or, _20 Million Miles to Earth_ (is that the name? is it blasphemy to suggest that a Harryhausen be remade?).  Come to think of it, a lot of the old 50s and 60s low-budget horror could really be made into decent flicks, with a good director and a more-than-shoestring budget.

Except _Robot Monster_.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's one dying for a remake... Forbidden Planet.


----------



## Derulbaskul (Jun 14, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Episode I
> Star Wars: Episode II
> Matrix Reloaded
> Matrix Revolutions
> ...




I have to agree.


----------



## s/LaSH (Jun 14, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> If there was a way to remake Return of the Jedi with the original actors at their original ages, I'd put that on the list too.




And you know, if Jar Jar and Gollum have proven anything, it's that soon you'll be able to do this with computers and nobody will notice.

Of course, Lucas will do it first (I'll let the record speak for me on this). But he's been saying for years now that 'real' actors will soon no longer be necessary. Just imagine: 'Marilyn Munroe v.3, $600' in the shop beside 'Ominous Black Cloaks, $50' and 'Dining hall on the Titanic, $199'. The legitimate applications may be outweighed by... less legitimate applications, but it'll be very interesting when that day arrives...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 14, 2004)

s/LaSH said:
			
		

> The legitimate applications may be outweighed by... less legitimate applications, but it'll be very interesting when that day arrives...




Yeah, they won't have to pay actors anymore.  Assuming that's what you mean... that is what you mean, right, you dirty-minded little man?


----------



## 2d6 (Jun 14, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I always would've loved to see a nice big-budget remake of _Them_ or, _20 Million Miles to Earth_ (is that the name? is it blasphemy to suggest that a Harryhausen be remade?).  Come to think of it, a lot of the old 50s and 60s low-budget horror could really be made into decent flicks, with a good director and a more-than-shoestring budget.
> 
> Except _Robot Monster_.





The thing I hate about modern remakes of 50's sci-fi/horror films is that they typically do little more then add buckets of blood and a nude scene while ditching all the things (like story and atmosphere) that made them scary in the first place.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jun 14, 2004)

"Battlefield Earth." Except do it as a trilogy, as it should have been originally.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 14, 2004)

Curse/Night of the Demon (a creepy movie in its own right)
The Devil Rides out
The Wicker Man
Burn, witch, burn! (based on Fritz Leiber's Conjure Wife)
I agree on the Phibes movies and the Star Wars 1 & 2

hellbender


----------



## Celtavian (Jun 14, 2004)

*re*



			
				Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> The Outlaw Josey Wales
> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.




Clint Eastwood is a very unique actor. I haven't seen a modern day actor who could possibly fill Clint's shoes in either role (in fact any role he has done). Not to mention Sergio Leone's vision in _The Good, The Bad and The Ugly_ would have to be better by a modern director. I don't see that happening. It just can't be done well in the modern day. Westerns are dying as America gets older. Enjoy the classics of the genre.


----------



## s/LaSH (Jun 14, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Yeah, they won't have to pay actors anymore.  Assuming that's what you mean... that is what you mean, right, you dirty-minded little man?




Hey!

I'm _not_ little!  

Seriously, just look at any given Renderosity.com gallery to see what most people will do with the stuff, and look at Lucas to see what most people will _see_ being done with the stuff.

Actors, of course, will still exist - plays and stage shows for one, and perhaps more importantly, in movies made by people who don't want to fork out millions of dollars on computers and millions more for the techies to run them, or in movies featuring people who want their appearance to be famous in its own right, not as a puppetmaster for a 1980 Ahnold wireframe or some such. However, they won't remain the be-all and end-all of the screen - I theorise a fall in massive actor paychecks.


Now, back ontopic, imagine what could happen if you got some Hong Kong wuxia maestro to remake an old Keaton film, or some other (unintentionally) hyperkinetic weirdness from Hollywood's distant past. Just grab a 'best-of' roll, and see what you get back.

I think it's a match made in (opium) heaven...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 14, 2004)

*Last Man on Earth*

Would like to see *Andromeda Strain* but figure casting would kill it from being a good movie.  

*Logans Run* (I think is being done) but then that is life in Hollywood, by 30 the cast will be have dead careers.     It would be fun to see a lot of Hollywood faces going to Carrousel.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jun 14, 2004)

s/LaSH said:
			
		

> Now, back ontopic, imagine what could happen if you got some *Hong Kong * wuxia maestro to remake an old Keaton film, or some other (unintentionally) hyperkinetic weirdness from Hollywood's distant past.



Wow!  The first time through I read that as _King_ Kong wuxia maestro...  Talk about a wierd mental image -- King Kong leaps into the air and delivers a flying kick to the T-Rex.... 

If I were a Hollywood director, I'd probably start looking for funding right now...


----------



## Kesh (Jun 14, 2004)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> "Battlefield Earth." Except do it as a trilogy, as it should have been originally.



 Between this film and Scientology, I have no desire to read Hubbard's books anymore.


----------



## d4 (Jun 14, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> (is that the name? is it blasphemy to suggest that a Harryhausen be remade?)



i'd love to see the Harryhausen _Sinbad_ movies redone was wire-fu computer graphics FX-laden modern action movies, but that's just me.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 14, 2004)

If they remake _The Outlaw Josey Wales_, hopefully they'll subtitle it:  _Spittin' at Varmints_.

Daniel


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 14, 2004)

hellbender said:
			
		

> Curse/Night of the Demon (a creepy movie in its own right)



Not a bad idea at all.  Though I haven't seen it, I don't know how much it's been changed from the original M.R. James story ("Casting the Runes").



			
				2d6 said:
			
		

> The thing I hate about modern remakes of 50's sci-fi/horror films is that they typically do little more then add buckets of blood and a nude scene while ditching all the things (like story and atmosphere) that made them scary in the first place.



Which is why I said a _good_ director.  One who'll know that this just isn't enough.



			
				d4 said:
			
		

> i'd love to see the Harryhausen _Sinbad_ movies redone was wire-fu computer graphics FX-laden modern action movies, but that's just me.



No, it isn't.  I wouldn't mind seeing those, either, now that you mention it.


----------



## Merlion (Jun 14, 2004)

I didnt know there was more than one Doctor Phibes movie.

I would say remakes of it(them) would be nifty, although I think it would loose something without Vincent Price.

Logan's run is being done, which is good.

It'd be interesting to see updates of, say, War of the Worlds, First Men in the Moon, and some of the other Wells/Verne type stories.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 14, 2004)

d4 said:
			
		

> i'd love to see the Harryhausen _Sinbad_ movies redone was wire-fu computer graphics FX-laden modern action movies, but that's just me.



I dunno:  without the very solid special-effects work of those movies, I'm not sure how fun they'd be.  Computer graphics might just make them feel very flimsy, if they were the focus.  I'd much rather see them redone _with the same technology,_ only with the state of the art in the technology.  Use stop-motion animation, in other words; just use modern filming equipment and all the advances in stop-motion that have come about over the last few decades.

That's what they did with _Francis Ford Coppola's Dracula_, and that's why I liked that remake more than most others.  (Lord knows it wasn't Keanu Reeve's role)

Daniel


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 14, 2004)

Merlion said:
			
		

> I didnt know there was more than one Doctor Phibes movie. I would say remakes of it(them) would be nifty, although I think it would loose something without Vincent Price.




   There was to be a third, Phibes Resurrectus (aka Bride of Phibes), but Vincent Price didn't like the script. I'd wager every Phibes fan has envisioned how a third installment might run. I have my own, of course, "Son of Phibes", which would have to be directed by Tim Burton, who is a fan of Vincent Price as well. 

   The Phibes soundtrack is available on CD. You can read about it HERE . Driving around to "War March of the Priests" played on pipe organ is quite exhilarating, I assure you.


----------



## Merlion (Jun 14, 2004)

What about the second one? Like I said, I was under the impression there was only one..


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 14, 2004)

Merlion said:
			
		

> What about the second one? Like I said, I was under the impression there was only one..




"Dr Phibes Rises Again" (amazon.com link)


----------



## jarlaxlecq (Jun 15, 2004)

_Logan's Run_


I though there were already making a Logan's Run remake


----------



## Merlion (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Aeo. I will have to check for it on Netflix.


----------



## Berandor (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, after "House on Haunted Hill", I think Geoffrey Rush would make a good Phibes. And directed by Burton... hmmm

Of course, that wouldn't be a remake, it would be a _hommage_


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd like to see "The Lord of the Rings" remade, and done right.


----------



## Swoop109 (Jun 16, 2004)

If they were done with more respect for the source material, I would like to see remakes of a couple of ERB's based films.
_The Land That Time Forgot_, was fine for when it was made. Today it could be done with proper effects and a script much closer to the sprit of Burroughs orginal. The same goes for, _At the Earth's Core_.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 16, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea at all. Though I haven't seen it, I don't know how much it's been changed from the original M.R. James story ("Casting the Runes").



   Other than the extremely cheesy demon at the end of the movie, it is pretty creepy and very close to Casting the Runes. I became a big M.R. James fan after I found out he wrote the novel that inspired the movie and I have never been let down by his work

h


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 16, 2004)

2d6 said:
			
		

> ditto!  I'd like to see something original come out of Hollywood.



 This article in the the Economist (not everyone's source of movie news, but hey)
notes the recent trend of remakes in lieu of original filmmaking:

Shrek II
Spiderman II
Harry Potter III
a remake of Around the World in 80 Days.
etc.

I think Hollywood might be in a bit of an 'originality' rut right now.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jun 16, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I dunno:  without the very solid special-effects work of those movies, I'm not sure how fun they'd be.  Computer graphics might just make them feel very flimsy, if they were the focus.  I'd much rather see them redone _with the same technology,_ only with the state of the art in the technology.  Use stop-motion animation, in other words; just use modern filming equipment and all the advances in stop-motion that have come about over the last few decades.



That would be worth doing.  I can't see the money-men going for it, unfortunately.


> That's what they did with _Francis Ford Coppola's Dracula_, and that's why I liked that remake more than most others.  (Lord knows it wasn't Keanu Reeve's role)



Sorry for the nitpick, but I have trouble calling that one a remake.  It was a fresh start at adapting the book, whereas the previous films had no relation whatsoever to the book.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jun 16, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> This article in the the Economist (not everyone's source of movie news, but hey)
> notes the recent trend of remakes in lieu of original filmmaking:
> 
> Shrek II
> ...




As long as there has been fiction there have been sequels and remakes.  This is nothing new, and has nothing to do with Hollywood, per se.  It's just the way people are.  Even the 'original' material will generally have its actual origins someplace else.  Quality material is quality material regardless of whether there was already a part one, or if the subject at hand is a remake.  And of course, the inverse is also true--crap is crap whether it's 'original' crap or a crappy sequel/remake.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jun 16, 2004)

The Hobbit (please...please...please...please)   

Although I agree with some of you who say that you would like to see some originality from Hollywood, I would like to see D&D the Movie remade.   

...with an entire different cast...different script...different director...hell...Just Start OVER!


----------



## JimAde (Jun 16, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> This article in the the Economist (not everyone's source of movie news, but hey)
> notes the recent trend of remakes in lieu of original filmmaking:
> 
> Shrek II
> ...



I haven't seen the Spider Man movie or 80 days, but I have to disagree on both Shrek and HP.  The Harry Potter books were conceived as a single large story and the film adaptations are derived from the books. This isn't a case of a movie being successful and a hack screenwriter saying "Let's make one just like it, but with a 2 in the title!"  As for Shrek II, well it's not Lawrence of Arabia, but I liked it better than the first one.  It is different enough to be worthwhile, I think.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 16, 2004)

I think one of the first questions that should be asked is "Can remaking this movie improve upon the original in some fashion." This question alone would kill off many remakes, like the shot for shot Psycho remake. 

A lot of classic movies are classics, because they are classics. If you remake them, they loose that intangible quality. People will just accept corny dialogue, bad special effects in many cases it seems just because the movie is in black and white. Night of the Living Dead is a good example of this. 

That said, I'm just waiting for the technology to get to the point where I can edit Kiefer Sutherland out of *Dark City*and replace him with Tim Curry. That role was meant for Curry.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 16, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> This article in the the Economist (not everyone's source of movie news, but hey)
> notes the recent trend of remakes in lieu of original filmmaking:
> 
> Shrek II
> ...




This isn't an originality rut, it's a very deep trench. I've seen essentially the same thing said for about the past 25 years or so from time to time. I remember first seeing it back when it was StarWars II (Empire Strikes Back), Superman II, Rambo II, etc....


----------



## Villano (Jun 17, 2004)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> A lot of classic movies are classics, because they are classics. If you remake them, they loose that intangible quality. People will just accept corny dialogue, bad special effects in many cases it seems just because the movie is in black and white.




And now let's all drop down onto our knees and thank God that Ben Afleck and J-Lo broke up and didn't get the chance to do that Casablaca remake they were pushing for.  

I can actually envision the horror of it.  Bad actors mangling their dialogue.  And I'm sure they'd give us a "happy ending".  That would, of course, happen after the big climax where Ben battles an army of cgi Nazis to prevent them from stealing the A-Bomb secrets.   

It would end in a hotel in New York with Ben and J-Lo.  Their snuggling is interrupted by a knock on the door; room service.  Ben opens the door and the bellhop wheels in a cart.  As soon as Ben's back is turned, we see that the bellhop is really Hitler, who pulls out a garrote and tries to strangle Ben!  Ben elbows him a few times and J-Lo cracks him over the head with the icebucket, knocking him out the window.  They look down and make a smartass remark.  The End.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 18, 2004)

hellbender said:
			
		

> Other than the extremely cheesy demon at the end of the movie, it is pretty creepy and very close to Casting the Runes.



Good to hear.  Maybe I'll track it down one day, as I love that story.  I've seen pics; yes, the demon was very cheesy.  In a kitsch 50s kinda way.  Remember that the demon in "Runes" _did_ show up, albeit very briefly, at the end (it's described as a vulture).


----------



## beta-ray (Jun 18, 2004)

I second that D&D request!


----------



## beta-ray (Jun 18, 2004)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Enough with the Dracula and Frankenstein remakes. I want a Creature From The Black Lagoon remake.




Wasn't this already done with Slithis ?

I JOKE!


----------



## D+1 (Jun 18, 2004)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Here's one dying for a remake... Forbidden Planet.



Sacrilege!  Philestine!  Heathen!  It's got sets and effects that are just mind-blowing considering when it was made.  It COULD be remade but the original, despite its VERY '50's mindset, stands up so well.


----------



## D+1 (Jun 18, 2004)

Nate & Hayes.  But who could really replace Tommy Lee Jones?


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jun 18, 2004)

I'd like to see House of Wax remade.  It was possibly one of the best older horror movies and I can see Geoffrey Rush easily replacing Vincent Price in the movie as the museum owner and general burnt up wacko.

I bet Dark Castle Entertainment could do a good job of remaking it, if they stayed away from Halle Berry.  Gothika just about bankrupted the company it was so bad.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jun 20, 2004)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> I'd like to see House of Wax remade.  It was possibly one of the best older horror movies and I can see Geoffrey Rush easily replacing Vincent Price in the movie as the museum owner and general burnt up wacko.
> 
> I bet Dark Castle Entertainment could do a good job of remaking it, if they stayed away from Halle Berry.  Gothika just about bankrupted the company it was so bad.




>.>

I just found out that DCE IS remaking House of Wax.  I must be connected to them on a mental level or something.


----------



## Kai Lord (Jun 20, 2004)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> >.>
> 
> I just found out that DCE IS remaking House of Wax.  I must be connected to them on a mental level or something.



Was your mental connection also responsible for it to be starring Paris Hilton?


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 22, 2004)

The Dunwich Horror

like the D&D movie it would hard to do worse than the original movie.

enjoy the book, before you find the movie.
http://www.dagonbytes.com/thelibrary/lovecraft/thedunwichhorror.htm


----------



## JimAde (Jun 22, 2004)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> The Dunwich Horror
> 
> like the D&D movie it would hard to do worse than the original movie.
> 
> ...



I love it when Dean Stockwell does the fish impression while chanting "Yog-Sothoth, Yog-Sothoth!"  Quality film-making!  

I would love to see this story done well (or at least DONE, the movie bore almost no resemblence to the original story).  It's one of Lovecraft's best, I think.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 22, 2004)

i'd like to see a film version of the Lord of the Rings that is true to the books.


----------



## CarlZog (Jun 22, 2004)

Although it wouldn't count as a remake (I don't think it was ever done), I would like very much to see a true-to-story film of

A Princess of Mars


----------



## theburningman (Jun 22, 2004)

Merlion said:
			
		

> It'd be interesting to see updates of, say, War of the Worlds, First Men in the Moon, and some of the other Wells/Verne type stories.





Seems like I've seen rumors on a lot of sites about Spielberg doing a remake of _War of the Worlds_.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 22, 2004)

Someone could do a remake of the first Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  Even if it turns out crap, at least there is no way in hell it could possibly be worse than the first one. :\


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Was your mental connection also responsible for it to be starring Paris Hilton?



Well, she _does_ bear an uncanny resemblance to a wax statue.

I'd like 'em to do a good version of _The Jewel of Seven Stars_.  I mean, we've had what, three, and all blew chunks, so... fourth time's a charm.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 23, 2004)

Clash of the Titans my not be such a bad idea, if put into the right hands.  But please, no more Brad Pitt. :\


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 23, 2004)

The James Bond poll made me come up with this one...

_On Her Majesty's Secret Service_ is worthy of a remake.  The original suffered from questionable casting (most Bond fans strongly disliked Lazenby, although he does have a few defenders), continuity errors with the earlier Bond films, and shoddy editing.  On the plus side, the movie had featured a look into Bond's more human side, a decent storyline, and some good action scenes.  The original also had a great performance by Diana Rigg, whose character was the only woman who ever stole Bond's heart.

A modern remake of this movie would have to have better casting for Bond (Brosnan would work) and Blofeld (Telly Savalas was to thuggish and tough to play the cerebral, contemplative Blofeld).  The editing could be cleaned up, and they could ditch the Austin Powers-like Shagadellic feel.  Bond's love interest, Tracy, would have to be played by a woman who is young, beautiful, and also has decent acting skills (Miranda Otto, perhaps?).  It could work.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 23, 2004)

Ya know, Van Helsing got me thinking that maybe a Jekyll & Hyde movie (that has nothing to do with Van Helsing or LXG)  Could be pretty cool too.  It wouldn't even necessarily have to be set in that time period.  It could be more modern.  Like The Invisible Man is to Hollow Man, not that that was such a great remake, but you get my drift.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jun 23, 2004)

theburningman said:
			
		

> Seems like I've seen rumors on a lot of sites about Spielberg doing a remake of _War of the Worlds_.



Or maybe a digital re-tooling of the original in which the Martian ships shoot marshmallows...


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 23, 2004)

Qlippoth said:
			
		

> Or maybe a digital re-tooling of the original in which the Martian ships shoot marshmallows...




Mmmmmm......Marshmallows.......


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 24, 2004)

How 'bout a remake of Earth Girls are Easy?  Not that the first one wasn't crazy enough, but another, more modern one might be slightly entertaining.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 24, 2004)

I would suggest a remake of Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, but there's already one of those in the works, directed by Tim Burton and starring Johnny Depp.  I can't wait.


----------



## jester47 (Jun 25, 2004)

I would like to see Metropolis remade not as a replacement but more as a tribute.  The dialogue and action are well balanced and would make a great intellectual/action movie.  

Aaron.


----------



## jester47 (Jun 25, 2004)

Enchantress, 

While not a an absolutely stunning film Mary Reilly did have its merits and IMO seems to be the best Jekyll and Hyde Adaptation to date.

To everyone,  

I do not think adaptations from novels and sequals count as remakes.  

Aaron.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 25, 2004)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Enchantress,
> 
> While not a an absolutely stunning film Mary Reilly did have its merits and IMO seems to be the best Jekyll and Hyde Adaptation to date.
> 
> ...




I actually don't recall ever hearing of that movie.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 25, 2004)

Hrm...

How about Clerks...

Or the Omen...

Or Debbie Does Dallas...


----------



## diaglo (Jun 25, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I actually don't recall ever hearing of that movie.





Pretty Woman star... Julia Roberts was Mary.


----------



## jester47 (Jun 25, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Pretty Woman star... Julia Roberts was Mary.




And John Malcovitch does a really really good Jekyll and Hyde.  (I did not think they were the same actor... until I saw the credits)

Aaron.


----------



## Henry (Jun 25, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> How about Clerks...




No TOUCHING CLERKS!  The fact that it was filmed as if by a store security camera just adds to the awesomeness that is Kevin Smith. (Heck, for all I know, based on his lack of budget in his early films, it probably WAS filmed with a store security camera! 




> Or Debbie Does Dallas...



There's no much to re-"do", is there? It speaks, ahem, for itself.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 25, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> The Dr. Phibes movies




The Dr. Phibes movies are perfect like they are! Price is the one and ONLY Phibes! ......Sorry had to get that out of my system.


----------



## KenM (Jun 26, 2004)

I have not read all the posts in this thread. How about Deliverance? I think Peter Jackson would do a great King Kong remake. Oh, wait.......


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 29, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Pretty Woman star... Julia Roberts was Mary.




Julia Roberts is in it?  Then I most likely am not going to see it. :\


----------

